# How to bind two round metal rods together?



## Bud9051

Just saying good morning but have no easy solution. I'm not optimistic that any type of glue or epoxy will stand a chance. Basically it would need to be braised or welded but the process would be rather involved and probably well beyond the value of that rack. What would be the cost of replacing the unit with a new one. That sets the upper limit for what can be spent on a repair.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg

Before replacing it, try a package of J B Weld, two part epoxy.

The one for metals similar to your item.

There are different kinds of J B Weld. get the one for the material being held together.

No guarantees, because the force that broke this off in the first place might be too much for it.

And it ain't a trapeze, so no swinging from it.



ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen

If copper a repair may work ( no guarantees of course ) if a gusset, possibly 2, is soldered or J B welded in addition to the butt joint.


----------



## ChuckF.

Nothing but a weld will support even the weight of a damp towel. Suggest you file it down smooth so no one will notice that one rod is missing.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

it will be way cheaper to just go buy another one just like it
if you are in love with that design. if you are flexible, buy one
that is a bit more beefier that will hold bath towels without breaking.
there is no adhesive or epoxy in the world that will fix it.
I have a TIG welder: and to weld it back on will distort the metal,
burn off the chrome plating, and just look ugly.
I see those online between $18 and $40.... just buy another one.

jus my Dos Centavos

.

.


----------



## F250

What he (Johnny inFL) said ^^^.

Buy another one. Simpler. May or may not be cheaper. Regardless, you wan't have a hack job staring you in the face every time to reach to either hang or retrieve a towel. When replacing, consider getting a more sturdy replacement.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

F250 said:


> What he (Johnny inFL) said ^^^.
> 
> Buy another one. Simpler. May or may not be cheaper. Regardless, you wan't have a hack job staring you in the face every time to reach to either hang or retrieve a towel. When replacing, consider getting a more sturdy replacement.


Buy another piece of china crap to replace the one that failed.:vs_laugh:


----------



## F250

SeniorSitizen said:


> Buy another piece of china crap to replace the one that failed.:vs_laugh:


The last sentence in my post negates exactly what you imply I was saying. I never promote buying "China crap".


----------



## SeniorSitizen

What I said was, that's our only choice.


----------



## de-nagorg

SeniorSitizen said:


> What I said was, that's our only choice.


Unless you have access to your own machine and fab shop, you are stuck buying what the market sells.

CRAP.

ED


----------



## F250

You might not want to pay for it, but you can get these products from sources where they are "Made in USA"...

http://www.bellacor.com/made-in-usa-towel-bars-and-rings.htm


----------



## CodeMatters

Duct tape and coat hanger. 
----------Red Green
:vs_cool:


----------



## miamicuse

Is it still under warranty?


I have a two piece pivotable tower bar with similar design by DornBracht not made in China but made in Germany, the platinum finish wore off two years ago and they replaced it no question asked. I bought it 5 years ago and it did cost around $180 when it was on sale.


If it's a cheap Bed Bath & Beyond item then I would just get a new one no sense wasting time to repair.


----------



## Guap0_

J B Weld was the first thing that came to my mind too. That's about your only chance as far as an epoxy goes.


----------



## Deja-vue

Give me a break:
https://smile.amazon.com/Stainless-...1541273075&sr=8-3&keywords=Swinging+towel+bar

$23.00 and you want to repair it?
:vs_clap:


----------



## Domo

Pull off the bottom.
Take off the base of the broken arm.
Cut the central pin the same height as the removed section.
Push the bottom back on.

The 4-arm, is now a 3-arm and looks like new.


----------

